# Snow Ex 7550 Problems



## Junior MO (Oct 21, 2009)

This is the 2nd season for our Snow Ex spreader and our first poly/electric spreader as we traditionally use stainless/gas. I was using it this morning when it quit working and a E0 code flashed on the controls. I went back and looked at the manual and did all the troubleshooting with no results. I have power going to the motor but with it bolted to the auger gearbox it does not work. I have unbolted the motor and tested it off the gearbox and it works from the controls.

Has anyone had any issues with the gearbox failing with these spreaders? We have had 1 in the past go bad on us with one of our Hi-Way spreaders but this spreader is new to us. I don't think it has anything to do with the barrings as we keep them greased after each storm.

Anyone's input will be much appreciated!


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Sounds like the auger is jammed.


----------



## Junior MO (Oct 21, 2009)

It may be; still has 1/2 yard of salt in it. I ran 1/2 yard through it this morning b/f it started acting up. I guess we will unload and see how it works then. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## clinicalenginee (Dec 23, 2009)

Try direct wiring the motor to 12v with gearbox attached. If it works, check your wiring from the controller to the connection on the back of the truck with a multimeter. See if there is a good connection there (I usually use the diode checker mode). If that is also good, there is something wrong with the control box. I've been so fed up with our controller, it now consists of ON/OFF with high current switches and circuit breakers. Good luck, you'll need it with Snow Ex!!!


----------



## clinicalenginee (Dec 23, 2009)

ON / OFF cant get any simpler. Tried to restrict the salt flow with the sand plate, but IT WORKS. It was thrown together rather quickly, since we had a chance of snow the next day.


----------



## Junior MO (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I think we got it figured out. We tested both motors for continuity and the auger motor was fine, but the spinner motor was bad. We took apart and had a local electric motor place confirm that the motor was shot. Seems strange that the spinner motor would fail, but it is what it is. We are checking with the place we bought it from about covering under warranty, since it is only a year old and Snow Ex has a 2 year warranty.

We then wired up the auger motor direct to make sure it worked on the gear box and had some trouble with it working. We unloaded all the salt and finally got it going. It only had about 100 lbs in it, but it was keeping the auger from moving for some reason. Once we get the spinner motor I am going to 'stress test' the whole unit by loading 1/2yd of salt to make sure it works b/f a storm.

We bought an electric spreader based on the fact it was supposed to be more reliable and easier to work with then the stainless/gas spreader we already had. It's a good thing we only bought one as I am about done with it. We did not have problems with the other spreaders until after a few years and this one is only a year old and has already burned up a motor. We don't abuse our equipment, we make sure everything is washed and maintenance after a storm, and most of our equipment is older as we have not had to replace because of our care. 

Just goes to show that newer is not always better!

Thanks for your help everyone.


----------

